

DNSSEC makes progress: the root is signed - woodrow
https://www.dnssec-deployment.org/index.php/2010/07/root-zone-signed-with-dnssec-building-new-levels-of-trust-on-the-internet/

======
noss
I also found <http://www.root-dnssec.org/>

